# Best/favorite hats for ice fishing?



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm looking for a high quality hat for ice fishing to keep warm. 

I've been looking at Mad Bomber and other types of hats but thought I'd see what you all recommend.

What are your favorite/best hats?


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

i have a CrownNC. I think i payed $20 at wally world years ago. Made in china but has held up well and is very warm. Mad bomber looks good though. I wouldnt hesitate to get one. I would make shure the synthetic shell is water proof or at least repellant though, no matter what brand!!!

I also have a 100% rabbit hat. I think it was made local or at least in michigan. The fur is naturaly water proof/repelant. ( or at least so thick it never penetrates) That is almost too warm. Have sat out on the ice in ice storms with that thing.


----------



## hickabilly (Jan 5, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hickabilly (Jan 5, 2011)

Mossyoak break up bomber hat with rabbit fur liner has been the last thing a lot have of fish have seen before they left the water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a green Carhatt knit hat with an interior liner and it is "MAD WARM"...I just moved north from Indiana and forgot it...lucky for I have the best girlfriend in the world and she brought it up to me just in time for 1st ice!!! She's a keeper!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

I got a st. Croix rods beanie but it is usualy to warm in my shanty for a hat

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

this is one will be on my christmas list for my sister and brothers. hope i get one this or a carhart one i have always use knit face mask style and a jacket with a hood. any ways wish ya luck on the quest here is the one i am talking about. been meaning to pick one up sine i lost mine last year. thanks for reminding me. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/-706755899


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I really like my Under Armour beanie.. No complaints here..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

My mad bomber is crazy warm no lie. Just make sure its a mad bomber and not a knock off and you wont be cold or i will buy it from you.


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

Stormy Kromer best hats I've ever owned!!!!!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Cheap black fleece "beanie".... <$6


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I wear my ball cap and pull over my hood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

N M Mechanical said:


> I wear my ball cap and pull over my hood.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 X-2


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Buckskin mad bomber, rabbit trim....warmest hat out there, and the styling would put any eskimo to shame!


----------



## rough_surface (Jan 3, 2009)

thumbgoodfisherman said:


> Stormy Kromer best hats I've ever owned!!!!!


I can't believe I'm gonna agree with a east sider but Stormy Kromer hands down.


----------



## Kiaah1 (Nov 6, 2010)

The Hat that typacally use is the Carharrt 2 in 1 Fleece hat. Also covers the ears. Has a pull down mask just in case of a wind. It's also a great hat because of the glasses I wear. Defently the hat I use and like. Carharrt will always be my go-to product​


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

I like to wear a summer ball cap with all those little holes it and wear a wool stocking cap over that. This allows my head to breath and provides a sun shade from the bill on bright days. The bill also keeps the wool hat from sliding down over my eyes.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Ever since I can remember my granpa always and I mean always wore a Stormy Kromer.. He would not wear anything but them, he would not leave the house with out it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I am a big fan of the St. Croix Skull cap.Fits great and keeps my head plenty warm.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i used to use a knit hat but i bought a stormy khromer about 3-4 ysr ago & love it. thick warm hat with a bill to shade your eyes on those bright sunny days, plus ear flaps when you need 'em.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Rabbit fur Yukon


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Get a hold of Fritz in Swartz Creek, and get yourself a fur hat. He can turn anything you trap yourself into a hat, and has a few for sale if you're not a trapper.

Warmest hat I've ever owned. I loved my first hat so much, I've since had more made for me, and several made for buddies. Mine are made from beaver. The bill can be manipulated, and of course the ear flaps pull down. He makes other models that have ties for the ears, but I don't like to tinker with string when my fingers are cold.

The best part? I look cooler than the dweeb next to me in the knitted hat .


----------



## Blue Fox (Dec 29, 2010)

Absolutley the warmest hat ever is a mad bomber rabbit fur hat. Gander mountain, bass pro shops and cabela's sells them


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

I've got the Ice Armour "Timmons", polar Fleece it's of descent size with ear flaps and a bill. I also picked up a Black Fleece Balaclava last year at the Army Surplus store it seems like it was $7.00 and I would say it's comparable to some the one's I've seen selling for up to $30.00


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

N M Mechanical said:


> I wear my ball cap and pull over my hood.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


X3...head sweats too much, don't need anything really warm.


----------



## HuntingTimeYet (Jul 19, 2007)

I think anything would work as long as it stops the wind. I used a knit hat but it does nothing for the windy days. I bought a really thin Beanie that stops the wind and it has a fleece inside. It is very warm and no problems with the wind. I personally do not like my head hot. I like it warm to perhaps a little cool. It keeps your mind alert and ready for the bite.


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

N M Mechanical said:


> I wear my ball cap and pull over my hood.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


X4 for me!

Hoods keep the wind off the back of your neck.

The bill of the ball cap keeps the hood out of your eyes.

I wear a down parka with a huge furry hood, while hole hopping I can hunker down and sight fish under the hood...(Eskamo style?)

With the right parka you find that sometimes you never make it back in your shanty except to take a break or grab a snack..

Coats and jackets have no place in the artic world IMHO..gotta have a parka!! 

But back on topic..you asked about hats..

LOL while I am writing this the local news has a feature on "the dangers of ICE FISHING" LOL we must be close!


<*)))>{


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Just to add..IMO..

On most days, the shanty is more of a base camp and a place for the "not so serious about catching stuff" wife/friend/neighbor that you talked into going to keep warm..

A good parka is like the "ultimate in portable shanties" Keep low, with your hood up and your back to the wind, very comfy...


----------



## dug (Sep 24, 2010)

I either wear my Stormy Kromer or I also have a Filson They both work great never had my head or ears get cold yet.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Ice Scratcher said:


> X4 for me!
> 
> Hoods keep the wind off the back of your neck.
> 
> ...





Ice Scratcher said:


> Just to add..IMO..
> 
> On most days, the shanty is more of a base camp and a place for the "not so serious about catching stuff" wife/friend/neighbor that you talked into going to keep warm..
> 
> A good parka is like the "ultimate in portable shanties" Keep low, with your hood up and your back to the wind, very comfy...


This is about spot on.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> Buckskin mad bomber, rabbit trim....warmest hat out there, and the styling would put any eskimo to shame!


This is what I have too. Crazy warm! I don't wear it every time because of how warm it is. It is my go to cold weather hat.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)




----------

